# A meet and greet with JP



## mmmarvel (Feb 17, 2010)

I had the destinct pleasure to meet jpranch and the plans examiner from his city here in Houston on 2/15/10.  To put a name with a face was great.  JP's area is Wyoming and he is a very genuine, down-to-earth nice person (don't let anyone tell you different).  We had a nice dinner and a great conversation (turns out his plans examiner was a former Oregonian too - like me and my wife, so there was lots to talk about).

Bottom line, if anyone comes to Houston for whatever reason, feel free to contact me.  I enjoy putting a face to a name.  Oh, and JP said to let folks know that he did not bring a laptop with him so he'll be out of touch with this board for about a week.


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 17, 2010)

Re: A meet and greet with JP

Indeed he's a great guy and I'm glad he does not have access for a week, don't want to swell his head


----------



## TJacobs (Feb 17, 2010)

Re: A meet and greet with JP

He will get caught up...eventually   :lol:


----------



## packsaddle (Feb 17, 2010)

Re: A meet and greet with JP

I'll be in Houston in March.

I will contact you before I go.


----------



## fatboy (Feb 20, 2010)

Re: A meet and greet with JP

I also got to meet JP and a couple others in Baltimore.......I suppose he's OK......JK. Always nice to put a face to a name.


----------



## jar546 (Feb 20, 2010)

Re: A meet and greet with JP

The problem with JP is that you can only get so close before his mustache pokes you in the eye


----------



## RJJ (Feb 20, 2010)

Re: A meet and greet with JP

He made need some apple butter soon form below the Mason Dixon line! :lol:


----------



## jpranch (Mar 16, 2010)

Re: A meet and greet with JP

Thanks all, I think?

Had a great time meeting mmmarvel and his wife in Houston and a great visit with family down in Galveston that week. The same here, if in Wyoming the welcome mat is always out!


----------

